# Any pics of the wide terms on yet



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I was wondering if any one had the wide terms yet on there bike.I was thinking i read that they had the 29.5-14x12 wide terms out but there site doesnt say or show them.Thought i seen it on here.I want to sell my back ones to a friend and then get those ones for the back of mine and super atv hasnt awnsered my email or private msg so might have to call them.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

They're 29.5-12-14 not 14 wide









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

they are out of stock right now but i can find out an estimated ship date. if you need to order a set let me know. We now carry all superatv products


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

thanx guys I called them today and they are out of stock until May and I will get them off of you 650i.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

Man those things are wide! lol 
On a side note, 650i, any idea on when the skinny 29.5x14 laws will be available?? Thanks man


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

wow they look great.. those are serious


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I can get a set of the heavier skinnies shipped pretty quick but the lights are on backorder. Gotta get your name inline and wait for it to be called.


----------

